# puppy has rotten tooth



## Skye (May 7, 2012)

I noticed last night my 4 month old pup has a rotten fang??????never dealt with this b4. Any ideas??????


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Rotten as in?? can you describe or take a picture? Sometimes pups who have not lost their k9 teeth can kill the root and it will turn black. Is it black? if so it will fall out. If it's red and swollen around the gums and the tooth is black it could be infected and a vet will have to remove it.


----------



## Skye (May 7, 2012)

Its black. Gums are not red and dont seem to hurt him wh
en I press on


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It's ok then that happens all the time! make sure you check it for infection but what happens is somehow he killed the blood supply to the tooth. That happens when he was chewing on something and that does it or he hit it against something. No big deal at all unless it gets infected. It will fall out in time when his adult teeth come in. This is a puppy tooth we are talking about right? 

The only time you worry if it's an adult tooth and it's causing problems. My dog killed both her k9's doing schutzhund and we decided to leave them. That was about 1.5 years ago but now it's causing problems so we need to take them out. See the thread about trinity that's being discussed now. Same problem but as an adult


----------



## Skye (May 7, 2012)

Ok , so red, pain, etc, are signs of infection to watch for? Thanks so much!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes, anything like that then go to the vet by like I said my puppies always break a puppy tooth it seems like and it will fall out on it's own.


----------

